# Neuer Rahmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Flatpro (25. Januar 2004)

Monsen!!!!!
ich bin grad derb am aufrüsten und möcht mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen,
HELFT MIR!!!!!! Ich fahr sehr viel Real-Street und manchma auch Ramp,
hab aber kene Erfahrungen mit Rahmen..... könnta mir ma n paar schöne Sachen flüstern?????????

Thx und Greetz David


----------



## ylfcm (25. Januar 2004)

es gibt so viele schöne rahmen. wieviel geld willst ausgeben? welche geometrie willste? welche besonderheiten soll der rahmen haben (seatstay mounts, euro bb usw)

 ps: das naechste mal ohne "!!!!!!!!!!!!!", wir sind ja hier nicht in der krabbelgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (25. Januar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt so viele schöne rahmen. wieviel geld willst ausgeben? welche geometrie willste? welche besonderheiten soll der rahmen haben (seatstay mounts, euro bb usw)
> 
> ps: das naechste mal ohne "!!!!!!!!!!!!!", wir sind ja hier nicht in der krabbelgruppe


schicke u-brake sockel un normales tertlagergehäuse, son 20,75 oberrohr wär auch net schlecht........ halt was ihr so gut findet und et soll nich son billigrahmen sein, ich mach den scheiß recht intensiv, so eigentlich fahr ich jeden tag    

und lass mir doch ma bitte meine klemmende tastatur


----------



## Moshcore (26. Januar 2004)

ha da empfehle ich dir mal das Twentyvelocross Lucifer fahre ich auch und der schock und trifft genau auf deine Beschreibung ich hätte da sogar noch ein zu verkaufen nagelneu. Schau mal unter www.moshcore.com da kannst dir den Rahmen ma anschauen. Ich hab den auch noch gebraucht da meld dich wenn du interesse hast.


----------



## kater (26. Januar 2004)

Fit, Flybikes, FBM, Kink, WTP, 2Hip... Es gibt so viele...


----------



## Flatpro (31. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Fit, Flybikes, FBM, Kink, WTP, 2Hip... Es gibt so viele...


die vielken guten sind ja eben das prob..


----------



## NRH (31. Januar 2004)

Fly Bikes Diablo
- günstig
- 20,75" Oberrohr
- sehr leicht
- gute verarbeitung

Zu dem würde ich jetzt mal raten. Aber wie Kater schon sagte: es gibt so viele. Ich denk ein paar mehr wünsche wirst Du wohl preisgeben müssen um eine beratung von uns einzuholen. Weil so kann ich Dir extrem viele empfehlen.


----------



## Moshcore (31. Januar 2004)

Flybikes is ja nich so das wahre wenn er jeden tag fährt und der soll was halten hat er gesagt das is bei 60% aller Flybikes Teile wohl nicht der Fall


----------



## NRH (31. Januar 2004)

Dass Fly bikes nicht halten wäre mir neu. Wenn er was altra stabiles sucht, dann sollte er sich ein Kink, Standard, oder FBM anschaffen.


----------



## Moto (31. Januar 2004)

Fly Bikes hält. Der Diabolo ist halt kein reiner Street Rahmen. Also nicht zum Moschen.
Ich denke das fly Bikes Teile generell nicht zum Moschen gedacht sind sondern für sauberes Fahren.


----------



## ylfcm (31. Januar 2004)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> Flybikes is ja nich so das wahre wenn er jeden tag fährt und der soll was halten hat er gesagt das is bei 60% aller Flybikes Teile wohl nicht der Fall


 is echt faszinierend wie du regelmässig solche dünnen thesen in den raum stellst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (1. Februar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> is echt faszinierend wie du regelmässig solche dünnen thesen in den raum stellst



Wer für Moshcore fährt muss sowas sagen. Die kriegen wahrscheinlich Provision. Es gibt halt Leute, die können fahren und können es sich leisten, leichte Produkte zu fahren und andere, die machen mit ihrem unstil die schwersten Panzer platt.


----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2004)

der rahmen sollte schon was aushalten,damit man auch ma was neues probieren kann


----------



## Moto (1. Februar 2004)

Der Diabolo hält und der Pantera (layos) wird auch halten. Mein Estampida hält schließlich auch.


----------



## sandstein (1. Februar 2004)

flybikes haben super schlechten lack, außerdem ist mein diabolostem an der klemmung bebrochen...
umtausch war aber unstressig


----------



## sandstein (2. Februar 2004)

ahhhhhh falsch, der vorbau heißt malaga
sry


----------



## fr33r!d0r (2. Februar 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> Monsen!!!!!
> Ich fahr sehr viel Real-Street



was ist der unterschied real street - street?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Februar 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> was ist der unterschied real street - street?



Ich denke mal, das man damit nur noch mal herausstreichen will, das man Street tatsächlich auf der STRASSE fährt, auf den damit verbundenen Materialien (Beton,Backstein, eben alles,was es so an killenden Materialien fürs Rad gibt  )

Gibt ja auch Street-Contests in Skateparks, die Street-Elemente wie Curbs, Handrails,Wallrides etc. aufweisen, aber eben nicht REAL Street sind.


----------



## Moshcore (2. Februar 2004)

ich denke er meint mit street halt das softe fahren und mit real street halt alle mitzunehmen was kommt so kenne ich das


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Februar 2004)

Muss man jetzt daraus schließen, das man Real Street nicht soft fahren kann?


----------



## Moto (2. Februar 2004)

@ sandstein

Warscheinlich hast du die Klemmung am Vorbau so lange fest gezogen bis sie gebrochen ist. Ich fahre den Vorbau jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr und er hält ohne probleme. Und scheiß auf den Lack schließlich soll das Bike keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (2. Februar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, das man damit nur noch mal herausstreichen will, das man Street tatsächlich auf der STRASSE fährt, auf den damit verbundenen Materialien (Beton,Backstein, eben alles,was es so an killenden Materialien fürs Rad gibt  )
> 
> Gibt ja auch Street-Contests in Skateparks, die Street-Elemente wie Curbs, Handrails,Wallrides etc. aufweisen, aber eben nicht REAL Street sind.




aund wieder was gelernt


----------



## NRH (2. Februar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja auch Street-Contests in Skateparks, die Street-Elemente wie Curbs, Handrails,Wallrides etc. aufweisen, aber eben nicht REAL Street sind.



Das ist für mich park und nichts anderes.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Februar 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist für mich park und nichts anderes.



Für mich auch, aber unterscheidet man bei der Park-Planung nicht zwischen z.B. Halfpipe-Area, Miniramp-Area und ...Street-Area? 

Ich würde das glaub ich so machen...obwohl es eigentlich nur ein einzig wahres Streetriding gibt und das ist draussen auf der Strasse.


----------



## ylfcm (2. Februar 2004)

so lange man treppen- und kantenklatschen nicht als streeten bezeichnet is doch alles in butter


----------



## kater (2. Februar 2004)

Zum Lack: Vielleicht hast du ein Montagsprodukt erwischt oder dich umgeben ätzende Dämpfe ;-) Der Lack meines '02er Estampidas war einer der besten, den ich auf einem Rahmen hatte.

Zum Malaga Vorbau: Die erste Serie war definitiv zu leicht/zu stark ausgehöhlt, der musste überarbeitet werden. Falls du so einen gekauft hast, hättest du ihn kostenlos gegen einen neuen Malaga Vorbau tauschen können.

Zu Street: Street ist Street, Park ist Park, und Dirt ist staubig.


----------



## kater (2. Februar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> so lange man treppen- und kantenklatschen nicht als streeten bezeichnet is doch alles in butter



Tricks Treppen runtermachen macht Laune... Zum Beispiel 3er/4er Doublesets: 180 to Halfcap Barspin oder solches Zeug macht Spass! Oder etwas höhere Treppen mit 360ies zu bezwingen braucht auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (2. Februar 2004)

tricks != klatschen


----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2004)

bremerhavener hat vollkommen recht, ich will damit sagen, dass ich nich in irgendwelchen parks rumhüpf, sondern die innenstadt, also das die echte Street. bei den Contests wird der Park ja auch immer Streetbereich genannt


----------

